# eating rocks?!



## heather122 (Nov 6, 2009)

Everytime I take Sadie outside, she is all but amazed by the rocks. All she wants to do is eat them. I am constantly digging rocks out of her mouth! Is this normal? If not, how do I make her stop?


----------



## Deux (Aug 16, 2009)

Can be deadly for a dog.

Springers do that as a part of a brain disorder they get when older. Not sure of sheppys. But if they swallow them........ it is deadly.

How old? as puppies my dogs almost always just *pick* them up, not eat though.


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

My pup did this, this is when you should teach the "leave it" command, it also works for cat poop!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Make sure she doesnt eat them. They can die from it!!
Tell her LEAVE IT!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

It's fairly normal but you need to start with your 'leave it' command. A REALLY bad habit leading to broken teeth and if they swallow the rocks (and they do) expensive vet visits that don't always have a good outcome.

If she's eating rocks, that's cause rocks are the most exciting thing in the yard. I'd be working on making ME the most exciting thing with toys, treats, games and play. BE THE ROCK!!!









Have you started up puppy classes? How's the socialization going? Found anywhere like this to go yet? (click here)


----------



## heather122 (Nov 6, 2009)

She just hit the 8 week mark. I had surgery this week, so am going to start puppy classes next week. I've been socializing her. She goes and "plays" with my mom's GSD/collie mix. They get along pretty well, but I think Sadie gets on her nerves! Mom's dog (Dixie) keeps Sadie in line, so I guess thats good. I've had her around as many people as I could in the 2 weeks I've had her. She likes people, but thinks of kids as play toys, so her time with them is limited until she can be good. I separate her from them and let her calm down before she can play again.

I know rocks can cause outrageous vet bills and make a puppy very sick/ and in pain. Everytime i see her even put one in her mouth I tell her to "drop it" and sometimes she does, but I always do the mouth check to make sure and she does NOT like that!! I was almost thinking of getting that no-bite spray that people use on furniture, but didn't know how well it worked on furniture, let alone rocks! I just don't want her getting hurt. I'll try the toy thing to distract her, but I guess I'll reinforce the "drop it" thing and mouth sweep too! She's a very curious puppy and fears nothing but shadows!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Better to teach a command like 'leave it' than try to spray no-bite spray on every rock in the world! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8i-L3-gqWic

If you start using a clicker, your pup will be more interested in YOU when you are in the yard then bored with you so going to find a rock.

Here's a 9 week old clicker trained puppy.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdLl0yWA-...rom=PL&index=52

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJP9QCXhL1k&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNObVSQk8K4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15vKqCSNhqY&feature=related


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I used EVERY on bite spray EVER & Kilo LOVED to lick it.


----------



## heather122 (Nov 6, 2009)

Looks like I'm off to go get a clicker! lol

Thanks for the videos! I knew that she wouldn't pick up on everything as easy as she did "sit" (I snuck that one in on her!)


----------

